# Wie geschieht der konzeptueller Entwurf einer Datenbank



## ebruss17 (17. Nov 2014)

Hallo Community,

ich bin gerade dabei ein Datawarehouse-Entwurf zu realisieren. Jedoch meine konkrete Frage ist, wie ein konzeptueller Entwurf geschieht? Das wird doch in Form eines ER-Modells entworfen oder?


----------



## JavaMeister (17. Nov 2014)

Ja, oder UML oder Krähenfussdiagram. Oder einfach nur Quadrate und Linen.


----------

